# [apache] Authentification Kerberos dans apache

## 256JMaN

Bonjour,

Mon problème n'est pas sur un serveur Gentoo, mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir de réponse, donc je tente ma chance ici  :Smile: 

Je dois intégrer un serveur BackupPC, sous Debian 6.0.4, dans un domaine Active Directory pour que les utilisateurs puisse gérer eux même leurs sauvegardes.

Le contrôleur de de domaine  est un Windows Server 2003 R2.

Voici les fichier que j’ai modifier sur mon serveur backuppc : 

Mon domaine est domaine.local

Mon contrôleur de domaine s’appelle dc

Mon serveur backuppc s’appel backuppc

/etc/krb5.conf

 *Quote:*   

> [libdefaults]
> 
>         default_realm = DOMAINE.LOCAL
> 
>         krb4_config = /etc/krb.conf
> ...

 

/etc/samba/smb.conf

 *Quote:*   

> [global]
> 
>         workgroup = DOMAINE
> 
>         netbios name = BACKUPPC
> ...

 

cat /etc/hosts

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> 127.0.1.1       BACKUPPC.DOMAINE.LOCAL      BACKUPPC
> 
> 192.168.130.9   DC.DOMAINE.LOCAL                DC
> ...

 

/etc/apache2/conf.d/backuppc.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Alias /backuppc /usr/share/backuppc/cgi-bin/
> 
> <Directory /usr/share/backuppc/cgi-bin/>
> 
>         AllowOverride None
> ...

 

J'ai créer un groupe de sécurité dans la foret pour l'administration, que j'ai renseigné dans la config de backuppc et ajouté mes utilisateurs dedans. 

J’arrive a obtenir des jetons avec la commande kinit, j’ai réussi a intégrer le serveur dans la foret mais l’authentenfication dans apache ne fonctionne pas et me laisse le message dans les logs d’erreurs  :

 *Quote:*   

> [Fri May 04 12:10:36 2012] [error] [client 192.168.130.9] gss_acquire_cred() failed: An invalid name was supplied (, Cannot determine realm for numeric host address)
> 
> 

 

Ça fait une semaine que je bloque dessus, si quelqu'un a des suggestions sur ce qui pourrait bloquer, cela me rendrait un énorme service !  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

http://modauthkerb.sourceforge.net ?

----------

